# Mystery lovers



## elfwriter (Mar 10, 2012)

Do you know any book that twists your minds? Any book that is full of mystery and thrill?


----------



## AveryT (Mar 28, 2012)

"And thenthere were none" by Agatha Christie.

"Hold tight" by Harlan Coben.


----------



## LoneWolf (Apr 23, 2012)

And Then There Were None is one of my all time favorite mysteries. I first read this book when I was really young and it kept me up at night. 

I just read Stealing Faces because it was a cheap read in my nook store but it was so good. Definitely recommend it.


----------



## bluesilverlily (May 1, 2012)

The Amelia Peabody Mysteries by Elizabeth Peters.
First book is called Crocodile on the Sandbank


----------



## Offeiriad (May 2, 2012)

While I do love Amelia Peabody mysteries, I don't think any of them twisted my mind.


----------



## Frosty2011 (May 8, 2012)

The Poet by Michael Connelly is one of my favorites. It's about a reporter who investigates the death of his brother and others by a killer who leaves lines from the works of Edgar Allan Poe behind.


----------



## Falling-again (Nov 11, 2012)

Puppet - Joy Feilding
See Jane Run - Joy Feilding
A Wicked Snow - Gregg Olsen

They are absolute must reads! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## FridgeOtter (Dec 31, 2012)

I love "And Then There Were None"; it was the beginning of my Agatha Christie obsession. Also, Unidentified by Matthew J. Costello.


----------



## Burlesk (Dec 31, 2012)

_The Unburied_ by Charles Palliser is brim-full of mystery, eerie atmosphere and mind-bending plotting. It's a murder thriller set in an obscure English cathedral town in the 1880s, with creepy characters, a dank, misty atmosphere, and a layered plot that entangles murder and tragedy from multiple time-periods over several centuries.


----------

